# gentoo-sources-3.8.13, xorg stable, firefox 20/21 problem

## thumper

Since the stable kernel got upgraded to 3.8.13 firefox will freeze on some sites that are image heavy or have a large image, if the image is large enough it will crash the xserver.

It works fine with kernel 3.7.10

My video cards are Radeon using the stable x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0

This image will crash and restart xorg here, tread lightly.

http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/618486main_earth_full.jpg

No errors in dmesg, so has anyone seen this issue before?

George

----------

## swathe

I haven't noticed any issues with mine so far since the kernel upgrade but I am using Nvidia so I guess there could be some difference.

----------

## kurly

I thought you were kidding, but I just experienced the same problem.

I run a full ~amd64 system.  The picture displayed in full, and then just as you described, X disappeared and restarted.

I use the radeon open source drivers.

----------

## thumper

I suspect it's radeon specific, and I run a *mostly* stable amd64 system.

I tried the gentoo sources 3.9.3 and the latest available x11-drivers/radeon-ucode with no improvement in the problem.

my video cards are (lspci)

ATI RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]

and

[AMD] nee ATI RV730 XT [Radeon HD 4670]

If anyone with a radeon video card and does not experience the problem, it would be interesting to compare and hopefully identify a resolution to the problem.

George

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

I just tried it here as well with firefox-bin 21 and it crashed my xserver. Running mostly stable including driver and kernel.

Chromium works fine with large images. Odd that it would be limited to FF if it's a driver issue. On the other hand, it only seems to effect ati open source driver users. (So far)

----------

## thumper

Update:

I went back to using one video card (the Radeon HD 4670) and it still crashed.

Today I ordered a 7750 card and started looking into glamor and discovered it would work on the 4670 card although not recommended, ignoring that I switched from exa to glamor for the AccelMethod and so far no more crashing of the Xserver on HUGE images like the one in the original post.

George

----------

## thumper

Using the Radeon 7750 card and glamor I found that if the image is big enough it will still crash.

I applied the patch at the end of https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44099 to x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.2.0 and that seems to have fixed the problem for now...

George

----------

## cwr

The problem isn't Radeon specific - I get the same crash with Intel on-board

graphics and firefox-bin 24.1.1.  I dropped back to firefox-bin 17.0.10 and

the problem seems to have gone away.

Will

----------

